# scariest game you ever played?



## shoe16 (Sep 21, 2007)

whats the scariest game you have ever played? for me id have to say condemed that game scared the piss out of me


----------



## Metal-Head (Sep 21, 2007)

F.E.A.R. perhaps?

I remember back in my young days it was Resident Evil..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fear was not scary...


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 21, 2007)

Doom 3 creeps me out something chronic. I struggle to play it for more than 30 minutes at a time without losing the plot and giving up! It's the sound effects that get me.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 21, 2007)

Doom 3 for me. playing it in a dark room with headdphones on gives complete immersion. the part where you get trapped in a room with a hellhound smashing against the outside door is scary as hell.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 21, 2007)

Doom 3


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 21, 2007)

I used to play Doom 3 in black & white with the ATI tool, made the game a lot more scarier with headphones.

I agree, lights out, headphones, and black & white Doom 3 makes for the scariest game.


----------



## ktr (Sep 21, 2007)

doom3 or fatal frame...


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninkobwi said:


> Doom 3 for me. playing it in a dark room with headdphones on gives complete immersion. the part where you get trapped in a room with a hellhound smashing against the outside door is scary as hell.



I never even made it that far. I couldn't handle it. Actually, neither could my computer at the time, shitty FX5200. now i've upgraded I should buy it and have another go.


----------



## Metal-Head (Sep 21, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Fear was not scary...



I thought it was kind of creepy.  To each his own I guess.

I personally didn't find Doom 3 scary...


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 21, 2007)

Definitely F.E.A.R. for me :O


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 21, 2007)

Strangly, a game that I found extremely intense, almost scary, was Goldeneye on the N64, playing multiplayer with the golden gun, sneaking around hoping you don't get seen until someone pops you!


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 21, 2007)

doom3, Fear was to cute for me


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2007)

Thief. No doubt about it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 21, 2007)

Doom 3, and and any of the Alone in the dark series, but mostly part 4.

I haven't played Alone In The Dark 4 in quite a while.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 21, 2007)

tbh, half life one scared me a lot because of the head crabas, granted i was like 13 when i played it but, now, i would say, umm, bioshock has made me jump a couple times, fear i laugh at, it's not scary to me. idk, i haven't played any thing that REALLY scared me.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 21, 2007)

No question for me, FEAR


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 21, 2007)

doom 3 with surround speakers at max, averything at max, and gamma turned down.  after that, nightmare mode is awesome for around a half hour, then you notice that you enter the room, get locked in, shoot stuff, then turn around to shoot the thing that somehow got behind youover and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 21, 2007)

For me it would be "D" on the PS1 back in 1996.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 21, 2007)

wow, i just remembered the other day when i tried to play twisted metal.  it made my eyes bleed.  the cars were large pixelated "splooches" on the screen


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 21, 2007)

Luigis Mansion, those Boos were evil! 

Seriously, I would say DooM 3, I can remember the part where the guy holding the torch was killed and left you alone in the dark!!! (that was some scary shit!)

Like ktr said, the Fatal Frame games were pretty creepy.

But the best scary games are the Resident Evil titles......Resi 1 on the PlayStation, 2am, in the dark, by yourself, with Hunters stalking you.......great fun!


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 21, 2007)

F.E.A.R. for sure. Doom 3 makes me jump every now and then, but it's just too repetitive to be really scary...I mean after a while I was acutally frightened when something _didn't_ pop out at me


----------



## Metal-Head (Sep 21, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> But the best scary games are the Resident Evil titles......Resi 1 on the PlayStation, 2am, in the dark, by yourself, with Hunters stalking you.......great fun!



Agreed.  I remember the good ol' days.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 21, 2007)

i will have to say doom 3 and fear


----------



## JC316 (Sep 21, 2007)

Doom 3 wasn't all that scary to me. F.E.A.R was worse by far, but hands down, Silent Hill 2.


----------



## magibeg (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't really get scared from games but doom 3 would definitely be the creepiest. I think the scariest game really depends on what kinda sound you have, with my speakers doom 3 had a constant low rumble with so many small noises that kept you paying attention. Did get a little repetitive but near the beginning the atmosphere was awesome.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 21, 2007)

Fear


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2007)

halo 1, on the flood part i shitted myself


----------



## JC316 (Sep 21, 2007)

pt said:


> halo 1, on the flood part i shitted myself



Those missions did suck ass. Another one that scared the crap outta me was in Far Cry, when they dump you with no ammo onto the island.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Sep 21, 2007)

*Eeek!!!*

In order of creepyness -

Alien Versus Predator 2
Doom 3
Condemned; Criminal Origins
Half-Life (The Original)

AVP2 was a precursor to Doom 3 as far as I am concerned. The dark environments, the ambient sounds, (especially the motion sensor) and the fact that aliens seem to be on top of you before you can react.

Condemned was scary simply because crazy M-F'ers come running out of dark corners wielding 2x4's with nails sticking out of them is scary.

Half-Life got me so roped into the story, whenever a big monster attacked, I nearly crapped my pants....


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 21, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Doom 3 wasn't all that scary to me. F.E.A.R was worse by far, but hands down, Silent Hill 2.



Doom 3 and Silent Hill 2 both had the incredible atmosphere and a decent enough story to get you totaly immersed into the game and the frights just keep comming! Condemned : Criminal Origins also ranks right up there and thankfully theres going to be a sequal comming out in the near future!

In DOOM 3, the section in the Communications Transfer sub building was not only scary but also sweet looking. It's the part where you walk into this hallway section and the door locks behind you and the entire lighting in the section shuts off. Seconds later the hallway is lit up with a strobing orange glow followed by an erie womans scream that seems to be comming towards you.

If anyone wants to check out exactly what I'm talking about and/or still have DOOM 3 installed, you can download the saved game files here --->  *DOOM 3 : Communications Transfer - Hallway section Saved Game Files* (I saved it in the correct directory structure so it should be simple for you to figure out where to put it)


----------



## woozers (Sep 21, 2007)

First I thought that Half-Life 2 was scary.
Then I played Far Cry. Got till that spot where you must get to the archives, couldn`t go further because it was too scary.
Then i played Doom 3. Got till Delta Labs 2 i guess. Couldn`t continue. After Doom 3 Far Cry was like walk in the park.

I guess games will gete even scarier.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2007)

Doom 3 wasn't scary to me at all. I mean, sure, it had startling moments, but it wasn't what I would call scary.

FEAR, on the other hand, was scary to me. The atmosphere of that game was something alse to me. Consistently gave me chills.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 21, 2007)

System Shock2 or Doom3


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 21, 2007)

Avp2


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2007)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. atmosphere is surely frightening, but rarely a suprise that will make your heart jump from the body 
great game tho


----------



## sixor (Sep 24, 2007)

come on, remember farcry and those big mutant guys that have bazokas, remember a closed anviroment with 2 of them

also alien vs preadator 1 cuz of so much darkness and the difficult level

the firts resident evil

Fear sometimes, but later it became so predictable that you didn´t get scaried

And remember HL1 with the giant mosnter that melted everything with his gun, having that after you is no good for your heart


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with Condemned as the original poster mentioned - very underrated and very nerve-wracking game.

Otherwise, I haven't been scared since the 1st ResEvil

I hated D00m3, call me crazy. I was totally disappointed with the constantly cheesy "big baddie spawn right behind j00!!!" scripting


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 24, 2007)

hmm avp2 was also scary when playing as marine


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Resident Evil 1:* although it was copying off of a game that was out a few years before it (alone in the dark) it was still scarier i think only because of the graphics and the sounds. alone in the dark had a f#$kin great story that was creepy but didnt have the graphics or sound to make it look all that great....so resident evil 1 takes the cake...and the music was perfect for it.
*
Silent Hill 1:*this was a close one with resident evil..but like every company they got "inspired by" resident evil i mean if you think about it..they all copy off of the alone in the dark formula.but being trapped in a school in the dark with a flashlight hearing those footsteps..was amazing haha. and than right behind you is a creature great times.

*Alone in the dark 2: *one eyed jack's revenge... this game...classic came out before resident evil and was actually inspiration for resident evil. a bunch of zombie pirates chasing you and shooting you with tommy guns and pistols (it was set in the 40's) and you had to try and save this little girl..along with creepy cgi sequences..too bad they didnt wait alittle while to start the series on the psx console to help graphics instead it was a direct port off the pc game...but either way....good shit man.
*
Doom 3:* in a dark basement with a pc no light surround sound on the hardest difficulty was ...nuts my friend left the room cause he got so scared watching me play and the other one had a pillow over his face (this was when it first came out).

*Condemned: Criminal Origins:* i don't even know how to describe this game...although very repetitive and a lot of back tracking the game was great good atmosphere creepy settings and scary enemies but eventually you get use to it.. but first time around this game is nuts i jumped a few times.

*F.E.A.R:* not that it was scary it was creepy cause of the ambiance and i mean the first time through it was creepy cause the little girl popped up outta no where or some paranormal shit happened in front of your face a lot..so it is scary for ambiance and lighting and element of surprise but aside from that nothing more really...

*Bioshock:* come on you know exactly why? the lighting was excellent the city in ruins make it believable and the enimeies came out of nowhere screaming at you for no reason and hearing the distant moans of big daddy made you get goose bumps


----------



## Darknova (Sep 24, 2007)

Vampire Bloodlines Ocean Hotel Level: I've never been so scared in my life. First time I played it was like 1pm in the morning. It's the scariest thing I've ever played. I've only completed it once, I have to skip it now lol. I keep getting about half way before I shit myself and cheat to complete it lol.

Doom3: Still haven't completed it....yeah I hate the spiders...

Half-life One: granted I was young and I'd never played an FPS like that before lol.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 24, 2007)

Doom 3 isn't that scary... i mean, OK, I jumped a little bit in Mars City 2 when a zombie bitch slapped me from behind when I fell out of an air vent... but other than that, not that bad. Though I do get suprised sometimes when I load a savegame and I forgot I have the volume up on full and I fire the shotgun.

@Darknova: Do you mean trites or ticks? Ticks are in Dleta 5, if you don't know what I mean... all the others are trites.


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 24, 2007)

So no one else ever played "D"?  It took me weeks to get through that game.  It can be beat in a few hours.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Metal-Head said:


> F.E.A.R. perhaps?
> 
> I remember back in my young days it was Resident Evil..



Exactly what I was going to say.  I have to honestly say, that there were times in F.E.A.R. that I had to stop playing because I was too freaked out(I know, I'm a wuss).

The second Resident Evil scared the crap out of me at time, particularly when Tirrant(sp?) smashed through the wall in that one part...you know what I am talking about!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 24, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> So no one else ever played "D"?  It took me weeks to get through that game.  It can be beat in a few hours.



i played D and D2 (dreamcast), both great games and yes it was scary but not scarier than resident evil 1 to me..ha


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Sep 24, 2007)

the original Resi Evil, or Doom 3. mind you nothing is as scary as Barbies stable hand!!! "NOOOOOO not a pink pony!!"


----------



## jaxxxon (Sep 24, 2007)

Chuckie Egg when that bird comes out of the cage


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Vampire Bloodlines Ocean Hotel Level: I've never been so scared in my life. First time I played it was like 1pm in the morning. It's the scariest thing I've ever played. I've only completed it once, I have to skip it now lol. I keep getting about half way before I shit myself and cheat to complete it lol.
> 
> Doom3: Still haven't completed it....yeah I hate the spiders...
> 
> Half-life One: granted I was young and I'd never played an FPS like that before lol.



I forgot about Bloodlines Ocean Hotel. That did SUCK!!!!!


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 24, 2007)

Metroid 3 on the SNES.  Wasn't supposed to be a scary...but the game was very atmospheric and at times was creepy.  Oh yeah, the Hunters on Resident Evil 1 gave me several "heart attacks".


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 24, 2007)

lol... 1PM in the morning.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 24, 2007)

Condemed no question about it. Way back some time resident evil think it was the 1st one they did.

FEAR EP but no were near Condemed.

AVP
Res evil
Condemed

But for FEAR was not that bad at all.


----------



## computer (Sep 24, 2007)

FEAR in a dark room


----------



## Grings (Sep 24, 2007)

Gauntlet, when death appears


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2007)

For me, Doom 3 would be the scariest game I've ever played.
 at far cry being scary, I was like 10 when I beat that shit


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 24, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> *Bioshock:* come on you know exactly why? the lighting was excellent the city in ruins make it believable and the enimeies came out of nowhere screaming at you for no reason and hearing the distant moans of big daddy made you get goose bumps



Oh yeah! There were also a few instances where a damned Houdini or other Splicer would pop up right behind you as you were exploring or taking a look at something! Made me jump a few times. With a good sound setup, those big daddies are a bit creepy because of the moan and groans! I did however find the little sisters to be kinda cute, especialy when they go off and leave/crawl back into the vent shaft thingy. The things they say I think are pretty cute! 

_* did I say that out load? *_


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Sep 25, 2009)

hat said:


> For me, Doom 3 would be the scariest game I've ever played.
> at far cry being scary, I was like 10 when I beat that shit



Sorry I have! to Bump this! 

I am wolf creek, farcry scared the piss outa me. couldn't get past level 6. lol


----------



## AsRock (Sep 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Fear was not scary...





Yeah fear was more like  OOh and not HOLY F*CK...

Quake is one i forget about ( the 1st one).


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2009)

the original quake.

then again, i was like 10 years old at the time.

Wandering around, triggering a trap and getting brutally killed in blood and gore by giant spikes sure freaked me out. (i made my older brother play a lot of those parts)


fixed the thread title too, it makes more sense now


----------



## kuroikenshi (Sep 25, 2009)

AvP and I'm going to share with you why. No music at all, just all ambient sounds.

First AvP was played on a brand new HP computer that had Windows Millennium edition on it!  ganishka

I screamed like a girl on the first encounter with the alien...

I went up the elevator on the first level for the space marine and saw a blip on my motion tracker.

I looked around and didn't see anything but then heard the all too known sound of the Alien's growl. I looked and looked but couldn't see shit and the motion tracker kept showing something was coming straight for me. I went to night vision and didn't see anything still. Went back to normal and started to slowly look around in a circle.

Deciding that I had enough of this I started to go forward when all of a sudden the motion scanner went ape shit and I see this thing that looked like it was jumping from wall to wall towards me. I didn't know about the flare button so I just started shooting caps at it in the dark. It went somewhere and the motion sensor stopped. Thinking that it was a good time to make a run for the end of the hall way I ran when all of a sudden I hear the growl again. I spin behind me and there was nothing there, I go back to looking forward and I am greeted by this aliens gaping drooling maw. I scream and I launch my grenade launcher round right into its mouth which indeed killed it but myself as well.

Good times.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought Doom 3 was a baby sissy game!

F.E.A.R ( and F.E.A.R) 2 the first time I played it was like I was actually there, I would slow down in dark areas, look around much more, which often led to me shitting even more bricks when Alma poped out just like I expected!

I remember crawling through a vent and her being there , I must of shot at her like 20 times the first time I played! Went into a Panic 

Also the end of the second game is pretty messed up D:

Dead space made me play cautiously aswell but only because the controls were shite for me so I knew I would die if I didn't react quickly.

@ Grings, going to have to agree with you there, I remember shitting bricks running away from the unstopable death on that game so many times XD

Also Screamers and Mummies used to scare me in Dungeon Master.

Eternal Darkness on gamecube was pretty cool aswell XD


----------



## AsRock (Sep 25, 2009)

kuroikenshi said:


> AvP and I'm going to share with you why. No music at all, just all ambient sounds.
> 
> First AvP was played on a brand new HP computer that had Windows Millennium edition on it!  ganishka
> 
> ...




HAHA that Acids a B*tch too.  I really hope they mess up the next one.


----------



## Marineborn (Sep 25, 2009)

the first fear i actually threw my hands up in the air and yelled DONE and shut it off it was creeping me the hell out, and doom3 I HATE THOSE DAM SPIDERS always sneaking up behind me!! UGH


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 25, 2009)

FEAR fucked me up for a while, so did Doom 3.


----------



## arroyo (Sep 25, 2009)

Neverhood
...I do not know why actually, but it was scary.


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2009)

The only freaking scariest part in F.E.A.R 1 is the vent and when you climb the ladder down. FREAKING ALMA JUST APPEARED INFRONT OF YOU, that acutally sent chills down my spine. My eyes was stone on the screen for 10seconds.

And when you get down, pexttel just appear, making me empty 3 clips of machine gun bullets X_X


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2009)

7th Guest or S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2009)

iv alway been a pansy for the clocktower series...that was like ugh i played that for a few hours then i was like "done"....


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 25, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> iv alway been a pansy for the clocktower series...that was like ugh i played that for a few hours then i was like "done"....



Dude, that game defined "piss your pants", when scissorman would just jump out of anywhere chasing your ass and you had to click on the god damn doors to run/hide/hit him in the head with an object. 

Yeah that game made you feel like you were stuck in an elevator with a serial killer who was wielding scissors.
And the little girl in Clock Tower 2? 'im going to kill you..." as she chases you with a god damn kitchen knife!
Clock Tower 1,2 and 3 FTW!

3  was not really scary but still decent fun!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Dude, that game defined "piss your pants", when scissorman would just jump out of anywhere chasing your ass and you had to click on the god damn doors to run/hide/hit him in the head with an object.
> 
> Yeah that game made you feel like you were stuck in an elevator with a serial killer who was wielding scissors.
> And the little girl in Clock Tower 2? 'im going to kill you..." as she chases you with a god damn kitchen knife!
> ...




god i love you someone who understands!!! like seriously no kidding!!! i didnt think anyone else played that game but when i did i was like wow.....this is like f@#$ scary.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea it is one of my favorite series, along with the old Alone in the dark series, and Resident evil!

i have yet to get all 12 endings of the first two clock tower games though, it takes so long haha.


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 25, 2009)

I would have to say the games that have given me the "scare" factor are Fatal Frame, the original PS2 Resident Evil(it was rereleased on Gamecube), and Dead Space.  Dead Space didn't give me the elemental scare but the sound elements are just "shit your pants" scary.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Yea it is one of my favorite series, along with the old Alone in the dark series, and Resident evil!
> 
> i have yet to get all 12 endings of the first two clock tower games though, it takes so long haha.



ya me either its crazy time consuming i havent played them in a few years ill have to pick it back up. but that little girl in 2 idk man i havent had a nightmare in a very long time but if anything were to trigger one it would have to be that chick...seriously......i think thats what makes bioshock scetchy..i mean i dont find it as scary as clock tower but idk crazy little girls is #1 in my book for best mind F@#$ if their were to be any #1 super villian or anything that chick takes the cake.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 25, 2009)

Fatal Frame was scary too! i just think the game got tired of scaring you and eventually and it was like "take the picture" already


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Agility said:


> The only freaking scariest part in F.E.A.R 1 is the vent and when you climb the ladder down. FREAKING ALMA JUST APPEARED INFRONT OF YOU, that acutally sent chills down my spine. My eyes was stone on the screen for 10seconds.
> 
> And when you get down, pexttel just appear, making me empty 3 clips of machine gun bullets X_X



Ha ha ha I know what you mean!

That bit made me have to take a little break from the game!

When ever I replay the game I always jump down that area instead of climb!


----------



## Triprift (Sep 25, 2009)

Bioshock the atmosphere was just eery and the Big daddys holy crap the first time ya see em pummeling that dude was like jees better him than me.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 25, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya me either its crazy time consuming i havent played them in a few years ill have to pick it back up. but that little girl in 2 idk man i havent had a nightmare in a very long time but if anything were to trigger one it would have to be that chick...seriously......i think thats what makes bioshock scetchy..i mean i dont find it as scary as clock tower but idk crazy little girls is #1 in my book for best mind F@#$ if their were to be any #1 super villian or anything that chick takes the cake.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnMu1rBPh1c

Enjoy


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Bioshock the atmosphere was just eery and the Big daddys holy crap the first time ya see em pummeling that dude was like jees better him than me.



ya ask sneekypeete and erocker and athlonX2 they were with me on TS first time i played bioshock and when i first saw "mr bubbles" and that little girl i was like WTF?!!!! ZOMG!


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 25, 2009)

I can just imagine what Dante's Inferno is going to be like


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnMu1rBPh1c
> 
> Enjoy



douche


----------



## thesonglessbird (Sep 25, 2009)

can't remember the name of the game, but it came out in the mid-nineties on the PC. It was a first person shooter, sort of. Don't recall there being much shooting though. It was set in a big haunted house. The atmosphere was brilliant, scared the hell out of me.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Sep 25, 2009)

Doom 3, in one of those first parts of the game (where the droids go with you), where it's all dark, you can't even see the path, and then appears a monster behind you and it sounds like a Shotgun, biggest jump i did in my life, didn't knew i was capable of that.

PS: IMO "Scariest stuff" will only scare people if they "listen" to it, if you watch or play an Horror movie without sound, you'll see the difference. Translating, *IMO what scares people are the sounds* (at least looking at a monster i don't get scared, it's like neutral, Zombies are neutral to me, i see them all the time in the Metro  .


----------



## malamin (Sep 25, 2009)

fear


----------



## Triprift (Sep 25, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya ask sneekypeete and erocker and athlonX2 they were with me on TS first time i played bioshock and when i first saw "mr bubbles" and that little girl i was like WTF?!!!! ZOMG!



Suprisingly after a while i didnt think the big daddies were that tough it was the other inhabitants which creeped me out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Suprisingly after a while i didnt think the big daddies were that tough it was the other inhabitants which creeped me out.



well it was late and all the lights were off so i started getting "video game sick" like nauseus and stuff....the farthest i got was when you climb on the rafters at the beggining of the game and you watch thrpugh the glass as some vegabond trys to attack some little girl and this big mofo comes outta noware and drills him to a wall.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 25, 2009)

*call of cthulhu dark corners of the earth * ( Was the only game where you had to be careful to not look to corpses or monsters, because the view was obscured and the character loses concentration frightening and slowing )

*Doom 3 and expansion Resurrection of Evil * ( Most of the enemies comes out from the corners and from behind many times you have to look behind you and this puts strong shock into who play the game )

*F.E.A.R. Extraction Point* ( I thought I would end soon, but this expansion was the first and the most 'long that they did remember certain moments where I got really scared )


*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Cernobyl (* Expect the day before leaving on a mission these mutants are scary and and missions in the ground were full of horror atmosphere )




Games are usually the most terrifying survival horror where you are conscious of not having enough firepower to deal with every type of monster or an enemy and you get away with iron bars and with the environment ... 

Instead, when you find yourself with a grenade launchers, rocket launchers and gatling gun is already difficult to feel fear


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 25, 2009)

I still haven't beaten Call of Cthulu, i love this game it was so hard to find but i plan on finishing it eventually !


----------



## Triprift (Sep 25, 2009)

Call of Cthulu never heard of it.


----------



## mchlor (Sep 25, 2009)

Fallout 3.

Dunwich building.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I still haven't beaten Call of Cthulu, i love this game it was so hard to find but i plan on finishing it eventually !



There are puzzles that you can not resolve so quickly is bad to say but sometimes I had to find some walkthroughs on youtube to finish the game, very difficult especially when someone is following and you must solve the puzzle fast.


----------



## Raiasokura (Sep 25, 2009)

Resident evil (Playstation)
Resident evil code veronica (Dreamcast)
FEAR (PC)
Condemned criminal origins (PC)
Alien vs Predator 2 (PC)

DOOM3 also had a pretty good atmosphere to it, I didn't find Bioshock remotely scary but it also had a great atmosphere, really enjoyed that one.

And from what Ive seen of stalker it looks to have that same scare factor about it, delerict buildings dark surroundings, still need to get round to that one as It looked really good.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 25, 2009)

I found the atmosphere in doom to over the top, it made it to obvious it was a game and I was never drawn into it, thus didn't feel fear.

Was like the original doom, could run around blasting at things and not have to worry .

For example of the atmosphere being over the top, the darkness in game was just stupid, there could be a light shining in one corner of the room and yet the 80% of the room was pitch black was just silly : /


----------



## Raiasokura (Sep 25, 2009)

True I didn't enjoy it as much as the others nevertheless though i still finished it. The pre release leaked version was tons better than the final release now that had the scare factor, they toned it down a bit in the final release.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 25, 2009)

Bioshok scary ?? Nahhh 

Clive barker Jericho also like atmosphere and how design is worthy of note, not been treated as it should but I liked.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 25, 2009)

the barbie games....jk lol

doom 3 i played it when i was 15 back in 2005 at this gaming center everyone else was passed at snoring and it was 2 am in the morning it was the scariest thing in my life

RE series scared me also

and tetris it scared made my heart race when ever the music started speeding up lol

condemned scared me and i only played the demo

and then the first tomb raider for ps1 with the dam tiger that would jump out and the pirannas ugh


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 25, 2009)

System Shock 2 was scary as hell back in it's days. Nothing beats the chill crawling on your back when you are fiddling with a crate and you hear a distant "We are we are!" moaning of the hybrids.
The Many sings to us. 1A stuff. Dead Space wasn't bad either. Creppy bastards scared me few times. Oh and when i first played Half-Life:Uplink (the separate demo level) i was scared like hell. All those creepy sounds in those first corridors, aggressive marines and latter zombies in the cannals.
Really good atmosphere. Especially back then when it was the first encounter with the Half-Life universe and everything was new to me.


----------



## Raiasokura (Sep 25, 2009)

The graphics in doom3 at the time were outstanding, lots had problems running on the mid-high end range hardware then, think it was around the time of the Radeon 9700 cards, etc. 



pantherx12 said:


> I found the atmosphere in doom to over the top, it made it to obvious it was a game and I was never drawn into it, thus didn't feel fear.
> 
> Was like the original doom, could run around blasting at things and not have to worry .
> 
> For example of the atmosphere being over the top, the darkness in game was just stupid, there could be a light shining in one corner of the room and yet the 80% of the room was pitch black was just silly : /



True the darkness was well over the top, although the game looked great overall. The darkness of the game could take some of the atmosphere away, its like it over tried on those parts and they didn't work all that well and as you say it was like 80% of the game was in darkness, funny thing was the brighter parts looked really good so it wasn't like they were trying to hide anything.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 25, 2009)

Resident Evil on the PlayStation 

and 

Doom 3 on the PC 

A good scary moment was in Resident Evil 2 (I think, or was it 1?) when the sharks are released.....maybe because I have a massive 'water' phobia lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah I have to agree, the well lit parts were great to look at!


----------



## gaximodo (Sep 25, 2009)

Silent Hill 4 The Room and Silent Hill 3, F.E.A.R. series are like fairy tales compared to these two IMO...but the 5th one really disappointing.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 25, 2009)

im between dead space and fear.

mmm, dead space. it was REALLY scary for me


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 25, 2009)

Definetly Dead Space


----------



## LoneReaction (Sep 25, 2009)

I've only played fear and dead space. I stopped playing dead space after 1 hour, because it was getting too much scary for a game.. the lights in my room were dead as well. =/

Recently, games have been using 5.1 to great effect, shit HD bricks! Like some parts of Arkham Asylum. o.o


----------



## boomstik360 (Sep 25, 2009)

Both FEAR games just scared the crap outta me lol, I loved it, I always had goosebumps and the ghosts in FEAR 2 gave me the chills. I love it when a game can do that


----------



## Nailezs (Sep 25, 2009)

as far as i go, doom 3. there was a constant environment with the sounds and visuals which had me constantly on the edge of my seat...and i was using the playbook on my first go thru! i knew what was going to happen and was still scared!

FEAR - was only scare in the scenes with Alma, everything else was cake
Stalker - while they are both great games, they are only scary when u have to go into the dark places... like where the psi emitter is(at the scientists camp) and in the old factory basement(by freedoms camp)
Far Cry - this ? scary? omg! sorry, not scary in the least imo
Dead Space - never played...cutting up zombies isnt my thing, shooting them is..no judgement on the scaryness
Bioshock - never played, but want too. no judgement on this one


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 25, 2009)

F.E.A.R. and the F.E.A.R. expansions, I cant stress how many times i've played this game and still managed to get scared.....I remember when I first got the game I played for 2-3 hours straight and when I stopped playing I SWEAR to GOD I started seeing shit so damn scary


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 25, 2009)

Resident evil 4 for sure, if time I played it was on Gamecube and oh man in the dark and your really into it I got goosebumps


----------



## Nailezs (Sep 25, 2009)

see, the scariest part of the RE games imo was that the controls just fricking sucked! you couldnt move and shoot, there was no real aiming..it was like stop, attempt to blindly aim, and hope u hit something. wasnt the games that were scarey but that you could so easily die due to a crappy design that they continued to use!


----------



## douglatins (Sep 25, 2009)

For me is quite an interesting case: Fear, Doom3, Dead Space many usual scary games don´t scary me, but Bioshock freaking scares the bejeezus out of me, i just can´t play the game, those splicers are cruel to my mind


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 25, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> see, the scariest part of the RE games imo was that the controls just fricking sucked! you couldnt move and shoot, there was no real aiming..it was like stop, attempt to blindly aim, and hope u hit something. wasnt the games that were scarey but that you could so easily die due to a crappy design that they continued to use!



lol you have a hard time because you can't use the Gamecube controller, I have no hard time shooting in RE 4 with gamecube, it's all about mastering


----------



## EviLZeD (Sep 25, 2009)

Fear was great but it felt like pattern to me like a scary scene then followed by a bunch of those soldiers to kill then another scary scene but it was still very good and spooky.

Doom 3 was great too with monsters jumping out of everywhere but i found dead space really really scary,  re2 was scary at the time too.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 25, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> lol you have a hard time because you can't use the Gamecube controller, I have no hard time shooting in RE 4 with gamecube, it's all about mastering



He's talking about Resident evil Series before RE4, Resident evil 1 and so on used a very limited movement and shooting mechanic, basically you could run and end up in the arms of a zombie by accident, and if three zombies where in a room after you at once, you could only shoot at one at a time, and you couldn't really aim, it was either aim up or down, and blindly like he said, thus missing shots sometimes and having zombies chase you. It got harder when the head hunters came cause they were much faster, The game cube remake kept to that constricting control scheme but added defense weapons so if they came close you would put a granade in there mouth and stab them in the temple with a knife. Resident evil 4 on the other hand added a complete redesign of the game. no more restricted aiming and controls it was all free flow aim and free flow controls, the only thing they kept was the inability to walk while aiming. 

Play resident evil 1 for the gamecube or even go old school and play it for the psOne. 

i guarantee you will get decimated because if you are trying to compare it to RE4, its like night and day


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello Kitty Online 

FEAR
Doom
Condemned: Criminal Origins- had it's moments


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> see, the scariest part of the RE games imo was that the controls just fricking sucked! you couldnt move and shoot, there was no real aiming..it was like stop, attempt to blindly aim, and hope u hit something. wasn't the games that were scarey but that you could so easily die due to a crappy design that they continued to use!



The games music for the time was scary as shit, the distant sounds of howling dogs, and zombie moans, and eventually hearing the hunters hiss. The atompshere was constricted it wasn't just cause of the controls that made the game scary it was the tight hallways sharp corners and random acts of the game (like when the zombies popped through the windows), i was around 11 at the time of Resident evil 1 came out, and i played it at 11, i nearly shit myself when that happened. 

The game did a lot of things right, the only thing i'd like to see different was the ability to move and shoot. that would make it better and more suspenseful


----------



## steelkane (Sep 25, 2009)

Requiem: Avenging Angel,,,  it was a old game but game you nasty chills playing it  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P56e3C3fJZk&feature=related


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 25, 2009)

another game D for the sega saturn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzOVIu7BNoM

use to scare the crap out of me when I was a kid


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 25, 2009)

I died one time playing Doom3.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 25, 2009)

only game that scared me is atari 2600 ET 

doom 3 made me shit bricks once but after that i felt okay it was at the start when the demons arrive for the first time

nothing makes me scared not even dead space i just expect everything you guys must be jumpy lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Requiem: Avenging Angel,,,  it was a old game but game you nasty chills playing it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P56e3C3fJZk&feature=related
> 
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/bigboxshots/0/130710_41528_front.jpg



apparently the orig team was remaking it on the Q4 engine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB_3pIxHQAo&feature=related

unfortunetely it looks like no one could figure out were to DL it.

EDIT: found the site....supposed release next few weeks?

http://www.modrequiem.net/


----------



## lemode (Sep 25, 2009)

4 games stand out

1) Resident Evil: Nemesis

2) Dino Crisis (that first T-Rex encounter scared the shit out of anyone I let play that game)  

3) Dead Space

4) Doom 3


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2009)

For me it was a old 1995 game for the PC called Phantasmagoria. I was 11 at the time it came out, and my mom would want to play it with the us kids right before bed..  Man, I had some scared sisters..  Even though I know I have felt like my bones have "jumped" out of my skin a few times.. lol


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 25, 2009)

fear 2 projec t origin for me, wasnt the creatures that get to me but the thinking of dying that had me scared, i installed doom 3 a while ago seemed like another half-life gameplay so i nvr played it after my frst expirence... so i would say FEAR2. i played Fear 1 it was kinda bad on graphics but cant blame the game cuz i played it way after it came out.
In fear 2 the thing that scared me was not the girl it self but the white creatures that looked like smoke and came out of nowhere in the dark


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

Agility said:


> The only freaking scariest part in F.E.A.R 1 is the vent and when you climb the ladder down. FREAKING ALMA JUST APPEARED INFRONT OF YOU, that acutally sent chills down my spine. My eyes was stone on the screen for 10seconds.
> 
> And when you get down, pexttel just appear, making me empty 3 clips of machine gun bullets X_X



that scene with alma gave me a fear of ladders.

seriously, in FEAR 2 i kept expecting the same trick the whole game through, it was so effective.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Sep 26, 2009)

Either Alone in the Dark on the 3DO while alone in the dark and with headphones on (remember the headphone jack on the controller...  anyone?) or the original Resident Evil on Playstation.  Damn.  I remember a lot of people back in the day saying RE was the first video game to really scare them.  Oh I guess the first Silent Hill on Playstation would be up there too.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 26, 2009)

Bioshock scares the hell out of me. Just the whole environment and feeling gives me the creepers. Other than that, I can't really pick a game. I've always stayed far away from "scary" games, I just don't find them any fun at all.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 26, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Bioshock scares the hell out of me. Just the whole environment and feeling gives me the creepers. Other than that, I can't really pick a game. I've always stayed far away from "scary" games, I just don't find them any fun at all.



Dude bioshock how was it scary? i mean you are under water? no killer people, but looks very fake and no unexpected showups of people


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 26, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Dude bioshock how was it scary? i mean you are under water? no killer people, but looks very fake and no unexpected showups of people



>.>

It's scary.


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2009)

Doom 3 had some moments that make you jump for sure, but NOTHING did it to me like F.E.A.R and even more so part 2.

I don't know exactly what it is but......those 2 games especially the 2nd one are in a whole different league for me. Put them on a 32" monitor with full on 650W surround in a dark room and you'll think very differently about the world itself. 

Kei


(if you have a changable underpants system play it with that sound system and expensive headphones.....)


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> another game D for the sega saturn
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzOVIu7BNoM
> 
> use to scare the crap out of me when I was a kid



I remember playing that too on my Saturn (might still have the game too), good call it was fairly scary at the time just not on the F.E.A.R 2 level lol.

Kei


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 26, 2009)

far cry was also scary for me. Specially mid-end game the mutant monkeys that take your whole life bar on one zap. That really freaked me out.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 26, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> >.>
> 
> It's scary.



Um i have already played it and wasnt that much fun at all nither scary


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

stalker has it's moments


----------



## Duke_GuRu (Sep 26, 2009)

i would say "CONDEMNED: Criminal Origins" is the scariest i played, I got it from a friend and I was happy to install it, 20 Mins of game play and it was uninstalled. maybe the reason was the large screen and the sound effects (Audigy2 ZS) at the time that helped freak me out plus the fact that I was Alone and it was dark. (to be honest with you I can freak out easily)

and Doom 1 as a little kid freaked me out too i used to shoot like crazy and run to the other room that had people in it to calm down a bit then i go back to play again. LOL


----------



## Steevo (Sep 26, 2009)

HL2:Ravenholm HD mod, 5.1 surround after having too much coffee, the screaming bastards that run up walls to get to you. And the venom headcrabs.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah HL2 scared me too, especially that one level where your fighting the Head Dogs or whatever they are called and you have to wait for the elevator to come down and its completely dark. Really got me. 

RE1 and 2 scared the crap out of me. I remember once I had to get something from across the room and as I went back an Fing licker popped out of the windows and scared the crap out of me.

Bioshock got me a lil and then Fear was scary the first time but now I'm immune.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have to say FEAR or the original Diablo the first run through

Also you have to be playing all these games at night in a silent place. If your saying they aren't scarey and your playing in the middle of day


----------



## Triprift (Sep 26, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Dude bioshock how was it scary? i mean you are under water? no killer people, but looks very fake and no unexpected showups of people



Just the inhabitants there all crazy wanting my head on a platter the atmosphere was eery to imho.


----------



## lepra24 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dom 3 & Alien VS Predator series


----------



## fritoking (Sep 26, 2009)

Alone in the dark 4  and fear.


----------



## vivek90 (Sep 26, 2009)

Fear ???


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 26, 2009)

If their was an award for 'scariest game ever' it would have to go to Resident Evil, simply because that was the game that defined 'survival horror'.  Other games have tried and failed to replicate it.

Everybody remembers the moment those f*cking dogs burst through the windows for the first time.....sheer panic and when the Hunters are released.....now they were sh*t your pants scary!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah HL2 scared me too, especially that one level where your fighting the Head Dogs or whatever they are called and you have to wait for the elevator to come down and its completely dark. Really got me.



i remember that level. right after i finished it, steam logged me out and signed back in... patching the game to make that level easier.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2009)

Scariest game I ever played? Thats easy. It was called "My girlfriend missed her period" game. The level where she told her parents was REALLY scary.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 26, 2009)

Fear


----------



## Triprift (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Scariest game I ever played? Thats easy. It was called "My girlfriend missed her period" game. The level where she told her parents was REALLY scary.



Lol classic thats TheMailMan for you.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Scariest game I ever played? Thats easy. It was called "My girlfriend missed her period" game. The level where she told her parents was REALLY scary.



i remember playing that when i was 15. intense level.

a few years later i had the level where the GF leaves you for another girl. that one just left me aroused and confused at the same time.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 26, 2009)

Steevo said:


> HL2:Ravenholm HD mod, 5.1 surround after having too much coffee, the screaming bastards that run up walls to get to you. And the venom headcrabs.



+1 on ravenholm and doom 3.

Anyone played either of the parasite eves?  They definately trumped RE games by having a much better storyline, and better gameplay (and at the time beautiful graphics, especially for PE2.)


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Scariest game I ever played? Thats easy. It was called "My girlfriend missed her period" game. The level where she told her parents was REALLY scary.



Yeah, it is much easier when your wife misses her period.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i remember playing that when i was 15. intense level.
> 
> a few years later i had the level where the GF leaves you for another girl. that one just left me aroused and confused at the same time.



hahaha 

theres the girls version where you miss your period and you have to punch your self in teh stomach age 17, thank goodness i wasnt pregnant 
 and a level where your girlfriend leaves you for a guy and another level for where your bf leaves you for a guy (never dated a bi guy after that)

dead space at 2 am when no one else is home and the lights out
i got really scared bc my cat was hiding and jumped out at me during an intense part:shadedshu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 26, 2009)

Doom 3 & Dead Space - played both with the lights out at 2am in the morning strung out with the volume up really high.

So much fun!

*LOL! - Just read your comment Momento!*


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 26, 2009)

What about the final boss battle for "My girlfriend missed her period" ? This is how you beat it, you tell her your going to take her out (make sure where ever you go they have a flight of stairs). Walk all the way to the  top of the stairs and proceed to push her down them by accident. This should eliminate the boss that resides in her womb!

GAMEOVER

Than the game isn't as scary anymore...


----------



## Raiasokura (Sep 26, 2009)

I thought everyone came on these boards to get away from their wifes and GF's, lMaO. 


escapism is such a good thing when you've got whiney women in your ear all day.:shadedshu


----------



## douglatins (Sep 26, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> far cry was also scary for me. Specially mid-end game the mutant monkeys that take your whole life bar on one zap. That really freaked me out.



Thats absolutely true, i got scared shitless when i heard them and trid to move one room


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 26, 2009)

Raiasokura said:


> I thought everyone came on these boards to get away from their wifes and GF's, lMaO.
> 
> 
> escapism is such a good thing when you've got whiney women in your ear all day.:shadedshu



no me and my bf are both on here


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 26, 2009)

dead space made me jump like no othergame had lol


----------



## Bioshock (Sep 27, 2009)

resident evil takes the cake for me. i remember the first time playing it and seeing the first zombie scene where he bites dudes head off, then turns around real slow and looks at you....that shit was too much for me at the time

silent hill 2 and 3 are close runners up, fear and doom were not scray at all for me. a bit jumpy at times but nothing like re. that shit was intense

BUT.......the version of resident evil 4 that they scrapped (for some unknown reason) would have been the scariest game ever made. the re4 & 5 that we have today stray away from the true essence of what RE really was about....but you guys should check this leaked clip of the first version of re4, shit was set back in the mansion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWpEE_5pDzQ

no idea why they cancelled this release


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> What about the final boss battle for "My girlfriend missed her period" ? This is how you beat it, you tell her your going to take her out (make sure where ever you go they have a flight of stairs). Walk all the way to the  top of the stairs and proceed to push her down them by accident. This should eliminate the boss that resides in her womb!
> 
> GAMEOVER
> 
> Than the game isn't as scary anymore...



True, but then you start "hot pursuit" and "hide from the cops"





MomentoMoir said:


> no me and my bf are both on here



just be careful, he knows about the stairs trick now


----------



## wolf (Sep 27, 2009)

Doom3 and I loved the creepy atmosphere in Deadpsace too.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 27, 2009)

^ Deadspace with the lights off and the sound up was a pretty good scare.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just be careful, he knows about the stairs trick now



ouch... painful... man, you really went there did you? lol


I will say, I did get freaked out while playing F.E.A.R. for the first time... Had my Equations on, and all I heard was the girl, the faint noise, and saw the screen! Doesn't help when you up the ohms a good 100 on the headphones ether! 

Another old game that got me the first time I played it... Fatal Frame.. Man, I made myself get scared with that one.. Made sure it was dark, no one up, and popped that bad girl in!


----------



## Frizz (Sep 27, 2009)

None of the latest scariest games can beat the thrill and horror as the first Biohazard series (Resident Evil 1) for the PSX..  

Solving creepy riddles investigating for the first time what zombies and DNA mutations were without so much background knowledge of Umbrella. Slow as walking zombie that you couldn't headshot, having limited ammo to kill only a few zombies while running away and dodging most.. then there's the giant triantulas *quiver* .. And not to mention when you try to leave the big old scary mansion, you'd be "persuaded" by man eating dogs to stay inside with those things!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just be careful, he knows about the stairs trick now



i would do it before him lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> i would do it before him lol



MM pushes PP down the stairs: "hah, your man-baby is dead"



(what the hell happened to this conversation?)


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> MM pushes PP down the stairs: "hah, your man-baby is dead"
> 
> 
> 
> (what the hell happened to this conversation?)



 i would "fall" down the stairs myself


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 27, 2009)

All this talk of scaryness made me buy F.E.A.R. 2 Reborn Addon. Its downloading can't wait to play.


----------



## Raiasokura (Sep 27, 2009)

Fear effect 1 & 2 on the PSX were also decent games. They were excellent and the graphics were incredible for the PSX back then, and had a pretty cool story to it. not sure the two had the 'scare factor' but they were still very good nevertheless, they fitted somewhere into that genre. 


heres a video of it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13b-zXn4oCM


Anyone ever try that one? Sure they both went under the survival horror genre or somewhere in that genre, very good games for the time seems the guy playing the video is rushing it a bit so he misses a lot of cool parts. shows what that little machine was fully capable of back then. 

Im surprised eidos didn't push for a third, I guess it didn't sell as well as they would of wanted it to. Silent hill was also decent but went slightly downhill after about 30 million sequels were released, SH2 wasn't that bad tho.




3870x2 said:


> +1 on ravenholm and doom 3.
> 
> Anyone played either of the parasite eves?  They definately trumped RE games by having a much better storyline, and better gameplay (and at the time beautiful graphics, especially for PE2.)



Yeah Parasites Eve 2 was good, they didn't trump any of the Resident Evil games though. was more of an RPG than anything, but were still good. square enix did them i think (who did the Final fantasy series).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> MM pushes PP down the stairs: "hah, your man-baby is dead"
> 
> 
> 
> (what the hell happened to this conversation?)



The master of thread derailment (Me) is responsible. Sorry.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The master of thread derailment (Me) is responsible. Sorry.



i'd challenge you to a duel, but we'd both end up banned


----------



## Triprift (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahh cmon fellas i enjoy a good duel.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Ahh cmon fellas i enjoy a good duel.



If it was anyone else I would but I need an infraction from Mussels and Bta. If he gets banned I may never complete my collection.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Sep 27, 2009)

Pokemon


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 27, 2009)

i DO have to admit silent hill was far more terrifying than Resident evil, i think resident evil falls under "creepy, and scary and action aka survival horror"

where Silent Hill 1 falls under just fucking terrifying, i mean when your in that elementary school and those things are chasing you and it's pitch black you have A flash light and A spot of the screen that only  you can see, and you turn around to see 3 of those demon seeds behind you.

Yeah you may poo alil


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 27, 2009)

Raiasokura said:


> Fear effect 1 & 2 on the PSX were also decent games. They were excellent and the graphics were incredible for the PSX back then, and had a pretty cool story to it. not sure the two had the 'scare factor' but they were still very good nevertheless, they fitted somewhere into that genre.
> 
> 
> heres a video of it:
> ...



I just looked up Fear Effect for PSX and that game looks amazing for the PS.


----------

